

7 Tools Used By Progressive Developers - friendlytuna
http://letsbytecode.com/security/7-web-development-trends-2011-tools-of-progressive-developers/

======
atomicdog
Erm... this doesn't make any sense.

>But in addition to lotions for the most common programming languages ??are
gaining more and more popular functional languages ??and platforms

------
pesttest
done some changes, sorry for bad english, will try to improve in time

------
dts
bot-generated spam article.

